# Holzfahrrad im Eigenbau - Michael Heinzelmann



## wadada66 (31. März 2007)

Steh leider nicht so auf Holzräder!



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=150107991724&rd=1&rd=1


----------

